# Blue Damsel death?



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

So my blue damsel died just today, but a couple hours ago it was swimming fine, then next thing i know when i come to check on it, it wasnt even able to swim, but was still alive. it eventually died, but i have no idea why. i recently had done a water change, but that didnt affect my maroon clown, or any of my corals. 


my water paramaters are:

ammonia: 0

Nitrites: 0

Nitrates: 0

my temperature is at 82, but its been that way for many weeks. The tank is over 3 months old as well, and i havent added anything new to the tank for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Only thing that sticks out is, Maroon Clown. Is it much bigger than the Damsel was? The Maroon is the meanest of the Clown Fish. If the Damsel got near the Clowns territory, then he coulda smoked em.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

maroon clown is a bit bigger than him, but they never really fought with each other, every now and then after i fed them hed chase him for a second or two, but thats about it. but now that i think about it, he did have a bit of a wound near his tailfin on the belly, it looked like some scales were torn off. but when i noticed that he was swimming around fine as well.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Could be, but you may have missed the battle that killed him.


----------

